# Autoimmune disease linked to pregnancy loss, stroke more often than you'd expect



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Autoimmune disease linked to pregnancy loss, stroke more often than you'd expect

For years, researchers have known that antiphospholipid antibodies (aPLs) can cause pregnancy loss and clotting, but they haven't known the true scope of the problem. Now a new study provides the first estimates of the prevalence of these antibodies in patients suffering from pregnancy loss, stroke, myocardial infarction, and deep vein thrombosis.

Read on................
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-11-autoimmune-disease-linked-pregnancy-loss.html


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It sure was my trouble in carrying one to term. Thyroid imbalance was not checked for almost 10 years and 5 pregnancies....although this was over 20 years ago. I am glad it has moved higher on the list.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Which translates to:

Take care of yourself first before you get pregnant.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Which translates to:
> 
> Take care of yourself first before you get pregnant.


Indeed. I just sat through a lecture on pre-conception care yesterday and she said the point is that you can't fix a lifetime of damage in 9 months. The concept of pre-conception care is relatively new, and involves testing for hypothyroid, among other things, as well as folic acid and vaccinations. It was very interesting.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have lost 3 pregnancies in 6-7 months, docs said it was just bad luck as my thyroid was 'stable' and my bloods were clear! I have no trouble conceiving but once i get to 5 weeks, i can not hold on.

My rheumy suggested i had antiphospholipid syndrome, ive had a million tests to find out what was going on, i dont see her untill feb now tho!

Resently diagnosed with addisons, my endo said it is most deffinately NOT bad luck and said he would be happy to bet on it that my auto immune disseases has played a hand in my troubles. (All 3 of them have misscarriages in the symptoms list).

He is now testing for S.L.E, antiphosphlipid syndrome and has mentioned something about POLYGLANDULAR autoimmune syndrome. I am yet to research the last 1.

We have stopped trying now. Once my medication is stable and i have a happy relationship with my endo, he said he will be happy to keep a close eye on things and try his best to make sure i am tested regular. I was so desperate to add to our family (2 daughters, 2 step-daughters) but i am now happy to wait. I'd rather my health be good to take care of my girls than to risk them missing out on a happy healthy mummy.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Bad luck??? That seems a bit ridiculous.

I personally do not believe that the miscarriages are by accident and luck when you obviously have issues. Must have taken all of your restraint not to punch him in the nose.

My mom had all kinds of problems holding a pregnancy before I was born. They told her that she had a hormonal imbalance. As it was over 40 years ago, she doesn't know what hormones. She was always very thin and in her 50s was diagnosed with Graves disease. I told her all of this probably played a big role in her conception problems.

Good Luck!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ye, bad luck that all three miscarried at 5 weeks. Said he's not investigating because i have no issues conceiving and they only help u conceive!!

I believe it happened for a reason; maybe something genetically wrong? But i really think its the autos as at 5 weeks the fetus' heart starts to beat and the blood starts pumping around their teeny body, too much of a coincidence if my blood hasn't got all the right bits in it (nice medical terms there for u lol) x


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I lost 2 pregnancies and was told I had Lupus Anticoagulant.

Increased stroke risk is associated with this as well.

I wonder if this is the same thing?


----------

